# لمهندسين الميكاترونكس حد فيكو ندم انه دخل القسم ده ؟؟



## Badrawy (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا مهندس ميكاترونكس دفعة 2010 وبصراحه بدأت احس انه المفروض مكنتش دخلت القسم ده بسبب ان في مصر مفيش حد عارف القسم كل ما اقول لحد ميكاترونكس ميفهمش حاجه وممكن يكونو مهندسين كمان

هوه الصراحه المشكله مش ف القسم نفسه بالعكس انا شايف انه قسم جامد جدا وده الى خلاني اقتنع بيه من الاول ولكن المشكله ف جهل معظم الناس بيه وعدم انتشاره في مصر وللاسف احنا مش عايشين لوحدنا المفروض نعمل حساب اليوم ده لما ندخل انترفيو حنقول ايه للراجل الي مستني مهندس ميكانيكا او مستني مهندس كهربا

الخلاصه ان انا متلخبط ومش عارف اعمل ايه وانا مقدم ف شركة وعندي انترفيو يوم الحد والمفروض ان انا تخصصي ده حيدخل تحت قسم ميكانيكا وحبقي صيانة وكده ومش عارف اراجع على ايه علشان الامتحان ومقلق بصراحه ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## Aisha** (13 مايو 2011)

احيانا اشعر بنفس الشعور بس ارجع و اقول ما دام الله تعالى دخلني هذا القسم لازم ارضى بقضاء الله و انت كمان ما لازم تندم, بل يجب ان تحمد الله حتى يوفقك ان شاء الله.


----------



## islamzeiad (13 مايو 2011)

هاد الشعور بحس فيه كل طالب ميكاترونكس بسبب جهل الناس بهالتخصص زي ما ذكرت
و لكن هاد الشعور سلبي جدا لأنو مو بمحلو
يعني هاد التخصص واسع جدا و انتا المفروض تطور حالك فيه
بهالحالة رح تبدع
اما بالنسبة لسوق العمل انا ما عندي خبرة لأني طالب سنة تالتة بالاردن
لكني سألت و حكولي انو السوق ضعيف نسبيا لكنو رح يتطور بهاي الفترة بسبب اعتماد اغلبية المصانع لآلات جديدة دقيقة لا يتعامل معها الا مهندسين الميكاترونكس خاصة بالخليج
ولا تنسى انو الثقة اهم شي بالمقابلة يعني لا تبين انو عندك ضعف بأي مجال حتى لو كان موجود هالضعف
بالتوفيق اخوي


----------



## abo yasser 91 (24 مايو 2011)

انا طالب في السنة الثانية في سورية و هذا الفرع لم يتخرج منه الا دفعتين في كل انحاء سورية هذا شيئ مرعب و مخيف للمستقبل لكن في نفس الوقت هذا يعني فرص شغل كبيرة لأن الفرع جديد يعني كل ما تخرج طلاب من هذا الفرع يبقى الوطن العربي بحاجة لكوادر جديدة ...........و لا ننسا ان الصناعة في حالة تطور نتيجة تطور الألة و تعقيدها حتى يقف مهندس الميكانيك والكهرباء عاجز عن فهم الألة بشكل أفضل و هنا يأتي دور مهندس الميكا ترونيكس.................... و انشاء الله موفق في المقابلة و بتسمعنا أخبر جيدة


----------



## Engr. Fahad (29 مايو 2011)

Badrawy
الله يوفقك في حياتك الدينية والعلمية والعملية
و الخير في الطريق إن شاء الله


----------



## AmrShafay (15 يونيو 2011)

االي عرفناه في الكلية ان مهندس الميكاترونيك لازم يعرف ميكانيكا وكهربا وخلفية برمجة كويسة جدا وده يديك فرصة تشتغل كهربا او ميكانيكا او برمجة 
عندنا في مصر الاوضع صعبة حبتين مضطر اشتغل صيانة كهرباء علي الكترونيات 

مستقبلا القسم ده هيبقي تمام جدا 
لانه كل المصانه والشركات بقت بتتعامل مع المكن اللي بالبرمجة 
واللي مهندس الميكانيكا بس او الانتاج مش قوي اوي فيه ولا هو ولا مهندس الكهربا

والله ده اللي عندي

ياريت لو اي حد من الاعضاء المكرمين يصححلي معلوماتي لو غلط
انا خريج 2010 برضه والحياة معايا صعبة حبتين


----------



## AHMED.FA (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية أحب أن أقول لك أبشر بكونك مهندس ميكاترونيكس
أنا خريج 2007 وفعلا كالعادة نفس المشكلة اللي قابلتك وقابلت كل مهندس ميكاترونيكس قابلتني بس أنا لقيت موضوع جهل الأخرين بالتخصص ميزة مش عيب أننا نقدر نقنعهم أننا مهندسين ميكانيكا ونقدر بردو نقنعهم أننا مهندسين كهربا ونقدر نشتغل اللي أحنا عاوزينه
وطبعا مش هتشتغل في مكان مفيهوش تخصصك دلوقتي الحمد لله مفيش مصنع في مصر مفيش فيه ميكاترونيكس بس كل المشكلة أن الناس مش فاهمة أن دا هو الميكاترونيكس وعشان كدا أتمسكن لغاية ماتشتغل وأبهرهم بقى بالسحر اللي يقدر الميكاترونيكس يعمله
دا الأسلوب اللي أنا تتبعته والحمد لله علمت المصنع كله اللي أنا فيه إيه هو الميكاترونيكس
خليك واثق من نفسك وأضحك على أي حد
أنت الجوكر


----------

